# Tea Tree Oil



## Heidigsd

I just wanted to remind people not to use this on their animals. I have seen tea tree oil recommended here in the past 

Tea Tree Oil and Dogs, Tea Tree Oil and Cats


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I use tea tree oil, diluted with olive oil when my dog gets a yeasty patch from not drying fully during the summer. Always worked great! My vet has never so much batted an eye at the idea and even said it was a good idea. I know not to let him eat it, and diluting it is very important. Straight tea tree oil is not good! Nor is tea tree oil good for cats. But diluted with a carrier oil, like olive oil, it can be used for many things.

The website you linked even says



> As little as 7 drops of 100% oil has resulted in severe poisoning, and applications of 10-20 mls of 100% oil have resulted in poisoning and death in both dogs and cats


It has to be diluted with a carrier oil.


----------



## Nigel

Giving it go hoping it will help Zoey with her lick granuloma.


----------



## SunCzarina

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Quote:
> As little as 7 drops of 100% oil has resulted in severe poisoning, and applications of 10-20 mls of 100% oil have resulted in poisoning and death in both dogs and cats
> It has to be diluted with a carrier oil.


exactly. You don't want to use any essential oil direct out of the bottle. Unless you're sticking it in a diffuser...


----------



## katieliz

the cashman had a terrible allergic reaction when he was young to some tea tree oil i put on him (learned that lesson fast, yes i did).


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Nigel said:


> Giving it go hoping it will help Zoey with her lick granuloma.


I used it on Traveler for this reason and it worked great. He's never had a reaction to TeaTree and I will continue to use it.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have used it straight to deter licking and causing a granuloma...but found some in a spray bottle that is diluted...

Lee


----------



## Heidigsd

I posted this because I just read an article in my "Your dog" newsletter yesterday that comes from Tufts University (April 2014 issue) about tea tree oil. 

Because it is so toxic and hard to dilute it enough to make it safe to use they don't recommend using it at all. The oil is rapidly absorbed through the skin according to the article and there is no antidote...why take the chance?

But if you want to continue to use it, knock yourself out! But some other members might appreciate the warning before they put this on their animals and that's the purpose of my post


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Heidigsd said:


> I posted this because I just read an article in my "Your dog" newsletter yesterday that comes from Tufts University (April 2014 issue) about tea tree oil.
> 
> Because it is so toxic and hard to dilute it enough to make it safe to use they don't recommend using it at all. The oil is rapidly absorbed through the skin according to the article and there is no antidote...why take the chance?
> 
> But if you want to continue to use it, knock yourself out! But some other members might appreciate the warning before they put this on their animals and that's the purpose of my post


It is not hard to dilute it to make it safe. I put a few drops into a tablespoon and fill the rest of the spoon with olive oil. 
Read the link you posted - "application of 10-20 mls" The WHOLE bottle of tea tree oil is about 4 mls. So I would have to dump over two bottles of straight tea tree oil on my dog...seems hard to accidentally overdose. There are many, many things that are poisonous if given too much or used incorrectly, it certainly does not mean that they are unsafe or should not be used. Why use it? Because I'd rather use something natural on my dog than chemicals. Correct use is important and I don't think anyone recommends using it directly on skin.

By the way, if you Google tea tree oil dog, you will find lots of info from vets about its recommended use. All cites explicitly state to dilute it and not use it orally. But, many vets recommend its use for certain ailments.


----------



## Heidigsd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> It is not hard to dilute it to make it safe. I put a few drops into a tablespoon and fill the rest of the spoon with olive oil.
> Read the link you posted - "application of 10-20 mls" The WHOLE bottle of tea tree oil is about 4 mls. So I would have to dump over two bottles of straight tea tree oil on my dog...seems hard to accidentally overdose. There are many, many things that are poisonous if given too much or used incorrectly, it certainly does not mean that they are unsafe or should not be used. Why use it? Because I'd rather use something natural on my dog than chemicals. Correct use is important and I don't think anyone recommends using it directly on skin.
> 
> By the way, if you Google tea tree oil dog, you will find lots of info from vets about its recommended use. All cites explicitly state to dilute it and not use it orally. But, many vets recommend its use for certain ailments.


 Did you read my last post???? By all means *USE IT!!!
*


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Heidigsd said:


> Did you read my last post???? By all means *USE IT!!!
> *


Of course I read it, that's why I responded that it is actually NOT hard to dilute it. Did you read my post :wild: LOL


----------



## Heidigsd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Of course I read it, that's why I responded that it is actually NOT hard to dilute it. Did you read my post :wild: LOL


 Of course I read it and immediately disregarded what you wrote. I will take the advise from a well know veterinary teaching hospital over yours any day...have a good day


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Heidigsd said:


> Of course I read it and immediately disregarded what you wrote. I will take the advise from a well know veterinary teaching hospital over yours any day...have a good day


That's great. I also take advice from vets. I'd really like to read the article - do you have the link to it?


----------



## Heidigsd

No link, you have to pay for the newsletter. Your Dog


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Heidigsd said:


> No link, you have to pay for the newsletter. Your Dog



Okay. Well can you provide a quote of what it said, then? I'm really interested to know exactly what it is referring to, as everything I have ever read about toxicity is for 100% oil or ingestion.


----------



## Chip18

Heidigsd said:


> But if you want to continue to use it, knock yourself out! But some other members might appreciate the warning before they put this on their animals and that's the purpose of my post


No harm in a heads up! Thanks.


----------



## Heidigsd

Chip18 said:


> No harm in a heads up! Thanks.


 You're welcome


----------



## Heidigsd

If anyone that uses tea tree oil wants to read the article they can order a copy, I think it's $4. 

The article is called: _ *What's the Deal with Tea Tree Oil?* Healing elixir or deadly poison?_


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Heidigsd said:


> If anyone that uses tea tree oil wants to read the article they can order a copy, I think it's $4.
> 
> The article is called: _ *What's the Deal with Tea Tree Oil?* Healing elixir or deadly poison?_


I don't think it is a good thing to post that something is toxic in general and then not back it up with any information, except a link that specifically states that 100% oil is toxic in large doses and in much smaller doses when ingested. While that is important information for people to know, I have never seen anyone suggest to use it in one of those ways. 

It is not against board rules to quote a small amount of text and cite it. Without any information to back it up, you are essentially spreading misinformation, which is against board rules.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Look, I'm not trying to cause an argument. I like to have factual information and I think it is important for this board to consist of factual information. One way or the other, whichever is fact, it is important for it to be known.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I don't mean to step in the middle of this poo pile but I have a confession to make.

I put it straight from the bottle onto Traveler's hot spot. I didn't know to dilute it! I did it for probably 3 days straight. Worked like a charm and he's not dead nor did he (90 lbs GSD)suffer any reactions. My DH used it straight on his toe nail fungus and it did the job in a matter of a week.

Can someone explain about the dilution requirement and if it's standard procedure to use all essential oils in dilution? 

Gosh, to think I could have killed the dog really creeps me out. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Heidigsd

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I don't think it is a good thing to post that something is toxic in general and then not back it up with any information, except a link that specifically states that 100% oil is toxic in large doses and in much smaller doses when ingested. While that is important information for people to know, I have never seen anyone suggest to use it in one of those ways.
> 
> It is not against board rules to quote a small amount of text and cite it. Without any information to back it up, you are essentially spreading misinformation, which is against board rules.


You really have some nerve! I am the one spreading misinformation? You just seem to like to argue with people don't you? If you want to use "all natural" remedies on your dog that can kill them go ahead...who is stopping you? If you want to read the article then pay for it. 

There is so much misinformation posted on this board every day that it makes my head spin but as long as it comes from certain people there doesn't seem to be an issue right? 

I hardly post on this board anymore for this very reason but made an exception...my mistake...it won't happen again...now please leave me alone!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Toxicity of melaleuca oil and related essent... [Vet Hum Toxicol. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI

Cases of melaleuca oil toxicosis have been reported by veterinarians to the National Animal Poison Control Center when the oil was applied dermally to dogs and cats. In most cases, the oil was used to treat dermatologic conditions *at inappropriate high doses*. The typical signs observed were depression, weakness, incoordination and muscle tremors. The active ingredients of commercial melaleuca oil are predominantly cyclic terpenes. Treatment of clinical signs and supportive care has been sufficient to achieve recovery without sequelae within 2-3 d.

Topical tea tree oil effective in... [Dtsch Tierarztl Wochenschr. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI

After 10 days of treatment, success rates of 71% for the tea tree oil cream and 41% for the control cream (over-all efficacy documented by the veterinary investigator) differed significantly (p = 0.04), favouring tea tree oil cream treatment. Accordingly on day 10, the tea tree oil cream caused significantly faster relief than the control cream (p = 0.04) for two common clinical dermatitis signs, pruritus (occurring in 84 % of dogs) and alopecia. Only one adverse event was reported in the tea tree oil group (suspected not to be causally related to the study drug) and none in the control cream group. The tested herbal cream *appears to be a fast-acting safe alternative to conventional therapy for symptomatic treatment of canine localised dermatitis with pruritus*


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Thank you GatorByes


----------



## e.rigby

People are going to be skeptical when you post a claim that comes from a single article that isn't even open to the public to review. Numerous other vets, as well as numerous dog care products recommend/use tea tree oil. Even using it without dilution, I've never heard of a case of toxicity. Maybe you could link an article where a dog has suffered ill effects after its owner used tea tree oil.

Tea tree oil is pretty harsh and can dry out the skin if not diluted, but the smell is aversive enough for the dogs I've encountered while using it to not even want to put their noses near it!


----------



## carmspack

I'll use Usnea , totally safe , very effective .


----------



## KZoppa

I use tea tree oil in the dogs shampoo. It helps with that wet dog smell, keeps them smelling cleaner longer and I don't have to bath them as often as I do when I don't add the tea tree oil into the mix. I keep it away from the cats. Have never had a problem with any kind of reactions from the dogs. Dilute it properly and there shouldn't be any problems. It's an effective natural anti fungal. When used improperly, like anything else, yes, there can be negative effects.


----------



## Chip18

Heidigsd said:


> You really have some nerve! I am the one spreading misinformation? You just seem to like to argue with people don't you? If you want to use "all natural" remedies on your dog that can kill them go ahead...who is stopping you? If you want to read the article then pay for it.
> 
> There is so much misinformation posted on this board every day that it makes my head spin but as long as it comes from certain people there doesn't seem to be an issue right?
> 
> I hardly post on this board anymore for this very reason but made an exception...my mistake...it won't happen again...now please leave me alone!!![/QUOTE!] You posted a link folks are free to dig further if they want ! Job done!
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are folks that argue that the world is till flat!You can find folks that can explain why the sun won't come up tomorrow! Porsche board..I swear I've seen it happen! You posted a link, it said it was dangerous, those that care can go from there!
> 
> Now everyone that sees this knows that Tea Tree oil is not Coconut oil! I say job done!


----------



## Harry and Lola

Thanks for this information, I don't know why people would want to put tea tree oil on an animal anyway, it's a pretty strong oil?

I put a bit of tea tree oil in a bucket of hot water with floor cleaner to clean my wooden floors - gives a lovely smell and gets rid of dog smell, people also use it to remove stains. I wouldn't put it on a human or an animal.


----------

